# Hattori fh-15 cleaver



## vitamind (Oct 25, 2014)

Newbie here....

      I have been doing some research but could not find any reviews about the Hattori vg10 cleaver. I have many Spyderco knives that are vg10 and it has performed well over the years but most of them are under 4" long folders. The Hattori is 8" x 4" and I want to train myself to use the cleaver for most if not all of my cutting needs (no bones) and sell off most of my other knives, So I want one of high quality and well made that will last me many years. There are many cleavers that are made from vg10 cladding from $75 to $300; shun, ran, Zhen etc.  but was only able to find  Hattori making a solid vg10..

1) I would like some opinions on the Hattori cleaver from users?

2) are there better options for stainless cleavers with out going to the custom market ?

3) want to keep the price under $400 if possible!

Thanks

   VitaminD.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

You might want to try kitchenknivesforum for this one also.  There are a lot of guys their who constantly buy-sell/trade specifcally so they can experience everything that's out there, higher end mainly.  I think that is likely the main reason why you find such high prices for used items there, sort of in everyone's self-interest.

Rick


----------



## cm-chef (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm a cleaver fan my self. The Hattori is a nice cleave no doubt about it, it's a bit on the thick and heavy side compared to some other cleavers out there. My complaint would simply be the fact that I prefer the shorter three-quarter size Chinese handle compared to the western style one the hattori has. If your wanting to keep it under $400 and you "must" have SS the option I'd offer is one I went my self, rehandle/custamize a SS CCK. I have both a custom Carter (stainless clad) and a nenox SS cleaver but it's the CCK I use everyday. I put a 3/4 size rosewood handle on it, relatively simple... I did it myself, great cleaver.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Somebody posted the Suisin cleaver that John sells. 62 hRC and looks amazing at $175.

From Japanese Knife Imports website





  








img_0038_10.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 26, 2014


----------



## vitamind (Oct 25, 2014)

CM-CHEF

     Thanks for the info...I am looking in to the weight issue, at first I didn't think it was an issue but then picked up a cheap Ikea cleaver at a friends house to try and it was 425g. It felt heavy but I think part of the issue of his cleaver was it wasn't balanced right. But nonetheless I think I will try try a cleaver that is a bit lighter. Initially I wanted the all in one Hattori cleaver since it was able to chop chicken bone but now I think I will have to get a cheap cck for bones and a nice light cleaver for veg. I am still very much wanting a VG10 veg cleaver. I just wish there were more steel options in cleavers by the major manufacturer like there are in pocket knives, s30v, cpm156, s90v, etc maybe I am just asking for too much! ha ha ha.


----------



## cm-chef (Oct 21, 2014)

ordo said:


> Somebody posted the Suisin cleaver that John sells. 62 hRC and looks amazing at $175.
> 
> From Japanese Knife Imports website
> 
> ...


A great cleaver but if I'm right it's not SS (one of the criteria the author asked for) it's VC ( Virgin carbon)

However this Cleaver John cells might just fit the bill
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-ginga-number6-chinese-cleaver.html

Also IMO CCK is not a "cheep" cleaver just inexpensive


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

CM-Chef said:


> A great cleaver but if I'm right it's not SS (one of the criteria the author asked for) it's VC ( Virgin carbon)
> 
> However this Cleaver John cells might just fit the bill
> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-ginga-number6-chinese-cleaver.html
> ...


Thats beautiful.

And i got it wrong twice yesterday Its not Suisin but Suien Cleaver.


----------

